#  Schulmedizin >   Hypnose >

## gall

Hallo, 
kann Hypnose mich von Rückenschmerzen befreien? Wie gut hilft Hypnose? 
Gruß

----------


## josie

Hallo Gall!
Zuerst solltest Du zum Orthopäden gehen und dich untersuchen lassen, man fängt nicht mit der Therapie an, bevor man eine Diagnose hat.
Ob Hypnose bei Rückenschmerzen hilft, kann ich nicht sagen, das kommt sicher darauf an, ob irgendwelche körperlichen Schäden bei der Untersuchung herauskommen. 
Ich würde eher auf Physiotherpie, Schmerztherapie und z.B. Akupunktur setzen, als auf Hypnose

----------

